# Dayton Audio ND25TA-4 1" Titanium Dome Neodymium Tweeter



## JHWInc (Jul 30, 2015)

Product: Dayton Audio ND25TA-4 1" Titanium Dome Neodymium Tweeter

My rating: 7.5/10
Value-adjusted rating: 9/10

Why it is awesome: 4ohm. High sensitivity. Grille blends well with many automtotive interiors making for simple installations. (Huge+ in my book). Rated at 20w? Ha. They take tons more power on music for hours. even had a customer change xover to below 1khz, 18db slope. Ran them like that for hours at a time at ear splitting levels (he has extreme hearing loss at high freq). They were receiving something like 50-75w a piece. I corrected the crossover setting and they sound good as new. Big selling point in the car audio industry where gear is abused like no other. 

Cons: Be especially careful soldering the terminals. I recommend just using crimp connectors and a tiny dab of solder. The plastic around the terminal will melt extremely quickly if your solder technique isn't perfect. I botched one of them (the last, of course), desoldering it from the vc. 

They are affordable, give em a try. Especially for the hip hop / electronic listeners.


----------

